# Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"



## nonameguzzi (16. März 2015)

*Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Folgendes, 1. hat jemand einen link zu eingefärbter Lühlflüssigkeit die NICHT Leitfähig ist und das nächste: Kann man die mit Entmineralisiertem Wasser strecken (das leitet ja auch nicht, pures Wasser ist ja nen guter Isolator)


----------



## denrusl (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Solltest du auf die Idee anspielen das es nicht leitet sollte es auslaufen liegst du falsch... die Verunreinigungen von der Hardware die sich mit dem Wasser vermischen würden es leitfähig machen und somit einen Kurzschluss erzeugen, auch wüsste ich nicht das Farbstoffe Isolatoren wären oder das bei gefärbten Kühlflüssigkeiten mit elektrisch nicht leitfähig geworben würde. Entmineralisiertem Wasser Leitet auch zwar sehr gering aber es leitet. Außer es gibt eine Reinheitsstufe die auf 0 s/m kommt.

Solange du das Mischverhältnis beachtest mit dem du deine Stoffe hinzugeben musst sollte das strecken kein Problem sein.


----------



## nonameguzzi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Ähm, meine Idee wäre grundsätzlich ob man ein komplett Passiv gekühlten PC nicht einfach KOMPLETT in einem Aquarium versenken kann das vollständig mit Destiliertem Wasser gefüllt ist, die Kühlflüssigkeit müsste man gegen die Algenbildung hinzugeben


----------



## denrusl (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

ich habe mal wo gelesen das eine Truppe dies gemacht hat. Doch von einer Privatperson wüsste ich nichts, sry da muss dir ein anderer weiterhelfen.


----------



## alexissss (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

mein tip transformatoren öl

teuer aber nichtleitend


----------



## CmdCobra (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Hallo 

musst mal hier im Forum nach Öl PC und ähnliches Suchen. Es gibt diverse User und Teams die so etwas versuchen.
Ganz gern genommen wird zum Beispiel Parafinöl oder, was wir gerade auf Arbeit verwenden und testen wollen ist
Novec 7000, eine Kühlflüssigkeit von 3M. Dummerweise kostet die Flüssigkeit um die 100,00€ pro Liter.

der Commander


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*



nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Ähm, meine Idee wäre grundsätzlich ob man ein komplett Passiv gekühlten PC nicht einfach KOMPLETT in einem Aquarium versenken kann das vollständig mit Destiliertem Wasser gefüllt ist, die Kühlflüssigkeit müsste man gegen die Algenbildung hinzugeben



Statt destillierten Wasser kann man Öl nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...r-trailer-im-ersten-post-und-vieles-mehr.html


----------



## cyberhofi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Vergiss das mit entmineralisiertem Wasser zum einen ist sowas für den Dauerbetrieb nicht geeignet weil dieses Wasser derart aggressiv ist, dass es dir die Hardware zerfrisst. (Dehalb sind Leitungen für DI-Wasser z.B. aus Kunststoff - Edelstahlleitungen würden das auf dauer nicht aushalten.

Zudem müsstest du das Wasser Ständig in einem Ionentauscher regenerieren damit es auch (aus oben genanntem Grund) nicht leitfähig bleibt. Und das Kunstharz für diese Tauscher ist nicht gerade billig und muss ebenfalls in regelmäßigen Abständen gewechselt werden.

Die Einzige auf dauer verträgliche Variante ist Öl - entweder Transformatorenöl oder diverse andere Silikonöle. Beide Varianten sind aber ebenfalls recht teuer.


----------



## Exception (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Selbst mit Salatöl geht das. Dieser Wigald  Boning  hat mal einen ganzen Fernseher  drin  versenkt.  Und der Finger von "Fingers  elektrische  Welt" (google,  empfehlenswert) nutzt das Zeug häufiger  als Isolator.


----------



## cyberhofi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*



Exception schrieb:


> Selbst mit Salatöl geht das. Dieser Wigald  Boning  hat mal einen ganzen Fernseher  drin  versenkt.  Und der Finger von "Fingers  elektrische  Welt" (google,  empfehlenswert) nutzt das Zeug häufiger  als Isolator.



... allerdings nicht auf Dauer, da das Salatöl ranzig wird


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Ein Oelwechsel hielte sich kostenmäßig aber noch in Grenzen.
Das "Altöl" kann dann Oppa in seinem Diesel verfahren. 

Wäre schon interessant, aber wie in dem verlinkten Thread schon jemand sagte, auch eine ziemliche Sauerei, wenn man mal Komponenten austauschen möchte.
Weiterverkauf dürfte sich auch schwierig gestalten.

Vom Modding-Gedanken her finde ich sowas aber schon cool, gerade in Verbindung mit "Lüftern".


----------



## nonameguzzi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Also ein Pc im Aquarium wäre auch zu schön gewesen aber ich garantiere ich mach das mal mit nem billigen AM1 System!


----------



## Feleos (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Um hier mal ein Video von YT zu zeigen, is das  3M™Novec™ 1230  ein sehr geiler Wasserersatz. Es sieht genau wie wasser aus und die viskosität is sehr ähnlich. Bitte aber davon Abstand nehmen es als Wasser zu bezeichnen, denn is es chemisch betrachtet genauso Verwand wie wie genetisch der Mensch mit einem Auto...


----------



## nonameguzzi (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Hat aber auch etwas von Terpentin... und zwar die tatsache das es sich verflüchtigt...


----------



## Feleos (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Gegen so eine Verflüchtigung gibs die Methode, die man meist auch anwendet um Kohlensäure in Flaschen zu halten


----------



## Uter (20. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Zwei Anmerkungen meinerseits:

1. Auch hochreines Wasser leitet Strom (Stichwort Autoprotolyse) und ist damit für solche Anwendungen definitiv nicht geeignet.
2. Die Oberfläche vieler Aquarien ist verhältnismäßig klein. Man kann durch die große Menge Flüssigkeit und die damit verbundene Wärmekapazität einen Rechner zeitweise kühlen, aber je nach Verlustleitung sollte man die Temperatur der Flüssigkeit im Auge behalten.


----------



## uka (20. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*

Also das Innovatek-Zeug sollte nicht leiten - gibt Videos wo die 30 Minuten oder so nen laufenden PC damit besprühen (offen und direkt rein) der ganz normal weiter läuft. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das es ewig funktioniert (also wenn die HW darin schwimmt). 

Hab das auch schon selbst mal (bei nem alten PC) getestet und den hat die Flüssigkeit ebenso wenig interessiert.

Baby-öl : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eub39NaC4rc
das 3M Zeug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_X_hgtlJpA


----------



## Exception (20. März 2015)

*AW: Elektrisch NICHT Leitfähige Kühlflüssigkeit "Strecken"*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> ... allerdings nicht auf Dauer, da das Salatöl ranzig wird


Solange es vom Luftsauerstoff  abgeschnitten ist,  wird es nicht ranzig. Und selbst an der Luft dauert schon ne ziemlich lange Zeit. Mit einem jährlichen Ölwechsel sollte man auskommen. Der Nachteil wird allerdings die schlechte Wärmeverteilung sein,  Strömungen zur Temperaturverteilung wird man eher schlecht realisieren können.


----------

